# Just joined Web Membership



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

So when do I get a fancy banner 

All serious, how long does membership normally take.... Need my Classic badge


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi tyrer, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation & changes are in progress, so may not be immediate. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Normal service is within two days but when it's warm and I'm off it may take longer.


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a fair point!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you check you have the email confirmation ? Please add [email protected] to your address book :wink:
Should be in the post tomorrow .


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I have the email thank you


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Still can't get access to members area?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tyrer said:


> Still can't get access to members area?


Hi Tyrer, You still haven't followed the instructions in my previous post.. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

.all done...


----------

